# Quick Hello



## b8h8r (Aug 10, 2008)

Just got my new Brinkmann 40" last night, cured it and finishing the mods right now.  First brisket going in within the hour.


----------



## richtee (Aug 10, 2008)

No moss gathering there eh?  Keep it Thin and Blue..and Welcome to SMF!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome!
Starting with a bigole brisket, good on you! Can't wait to see your Q-vue


----------



## okie joe (Aug 10, 2008)

Kick the tires and light the fires. Welcome to smf...glad to have ya great site and great people here to help if ya need it.start with jeffs free 5 day course on smokeing...


----------



## b8h8r (Aug 10, 2008)

Here's some pics of my mods:
1st: Dual thermos to replace the POS it came with.



2nd:Baffle for the fire box. 22 guage steel.


3rd: Extension for stack

(This phot sux, but you get the idea.)

Anything I missed?  I will be sealing it up in the future, rope seal around the lid.  Figure this should get me going though.


----------



## daboys (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome to smf B. Jumping right in. Way to go. Took me a few smokes before I got my SnP mods done. Good luck with the brisket and don't forget the q-view.


----------



## norrell6 (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF. Looks great man. I am sure you will get the hang of it quickly. Please be sure to post some pics.


----------



## b8h8r (Aug 10, 2008)

Here's my brisket just getting goin. Baffle seems to be working well, as I am within 5" on each thermo.   Update in about 6 beers.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





OOOPPPPS  No q-view


----------



## lawdog (Aug 10, 2008)

nothin like hitting the ground at a dead sprint.
Welcome, keep us updated with the q-view on that brisket


----------



## b8h8r (Aug 10, 2008)

It's a 5lb brisket, at 125 right now.  Got to do some research as far as mops and foil now.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats on the new smoker, and welcome to the SMF. Got your brsiket going on... it's all good.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks great, can't wait to taste it, I mean see the results.


----------



## b8h8r (Aug 10, 2008)

Also, my rub was 1 cup b sugar, onion pdr. garlic, garlic, chili powder, smkd paprika, white pepper, little bit worcester, salt.  and garlic.


----------



## dennisdocb (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks good man. I have the same smoker, did my baffles a little different..You didn't mention the firebox but if you haven't already get a fuel basket makes all the difference in the world..here's a link to mine.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=21357


----------



## b8h8r (Aug 10, 2008)

Dennis, Gonna make a basket as soon as I get over to my Dad's and his welder.  This will do for now...lol

Also....q-view

135"  3 Hours in.


----------



## b8h8r (Aug 10, 2008)

Stuck at 150 see how she goes...lost a lil temp but got the fire goin good again. 225 left, 200 right, brisket in the middle.


----------



## b8h8r (Aug 10, 2008)

BTW...this is a great excuse to drink beer all day.


----------



## kookie (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard and glad to see you jumping right in.............Nice smoker and great looking mods...............


----------



## b8h8r (Aug 10, 2008)

Just mopped at 165  20 min till the cooler


----------



## b8h8r (Aug 10, 2008)

See ya in an hour...in the cooler now.


----------



## b8h8r (Aug 11, 2008)

And the end.
First the sauce...pan drippings, sam adams, red wine, chives, etc.

Next, before the cut:

The Cut:

My Dinner:

The Plate:

Ready to eat:


----------



## b8h8r (Aug 11, 2008)

DAAAAAAMNNNNNNN....this is good,


----------



## ronp (Aug 11, 2008)

Excellent job, welcome . I'll give ya some ponits for that.


----------



## capt dan (Aug 11, 2008)

Welcome to the site. You don't mess around any do ya! Sweet lookin brisket my man!


----------



## b8h8r (Aug 11, 2008)

I ain't here to paint.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




And thanks.


----------



## lawdog (Aug 11, 2008)

great smoke ring...........I mean great


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 11, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF H8R.


----------



## meowey (Aug 11, 2008)

Great Job!


Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## dennisdocb (Aug 12, 2008)

Good job B8


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome. Great start and good eats.


----------



## deadeye126 (Aug 12, 2008)

dang that looks good


----------



## cman95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Dayum thats one fine brisket and smoke ring. Points from here also.


----------

